# Cannot sign in to LR mobile on desktop



## envisionpics (Aug 11, 2015)

When I click "Sign in" next to the sync with LR mobile option in the identity plate, absolutely nothing happens.  Under preferences, it tells me I'm not signed in and gives me the option to "Join".  When I click this button it takes me to the website, where I'm already signed in and I have a paid subscription which is up to date.  Everything used to work just fine, then about a month ago it kept saying "waiting for connection" and now this.  Anyone have any ideas?


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Aug 12, 2015)

Hi envisionpics, welcome to the forum!

Did you install from the CC app, not a direct download?  The CC app should be signed in automatically, as I'm sure you know.  Can you go to Help menu > System Info and paste the contents please?


----------



## fastcat2000 (Jun 7, 2016)

Hi,

I have the same problem, when I click sign in the box disappears. I am able to sign in fine on ipad and web.

System info pasted below, hope soemone can help..

Lightroom version: CC 2015.1.1 [ 1032027 ]
License: Creative Cloud
Operating system: Mac OS 10
Version: 10.10 [5]
Application architecture: x64
Logical processor count: 2
Processor speed: 2.6 GHz
Built-in memory: 8,192.0 MB
Real memory available to Lightroom: 8,192.0 MB
Real memory used by Lightroom: 747.2 MB (9.1%)
Virtual memory used by Lightroom: 1,680.2 MB
Memory cache size: 39.9 MB
Maximum thread count used by Camera Raw: 2
Camera Raw SIMD optimization: SSE2
Displays: 1) 1920x1200, 2) 1600x1000

Graphics Processor Info:
Check OpenGL support: Failed
Vendor: NVIDIA Corporation
Version: 3.3 NVIDIA-10.0.35 310.90.10.05b12
Renderer: NVIDIA GeForce 9600M GT OpenGL Engine
LanguageVersion: 3.30


Application folder: /Applications/Adobe Lightroom
Library Path: /Volumes/media/Lightroom Catalog/media catalog.lrcat
Settings Folder: /Users/tomhorsfall/Library/Application Support/Adobe/Lightroom

Installed Plugins:
1) Aperture/iPhoto Importer Plug-in
2) Behance
3) Canon Tether Plugin
4) Export to Photomatix Pro
5) Facebook

Config.lua flags: None

AudioDeviceIOBlockSize: 512
AudioDeviceName: Built-in Output
AudioDeviceNumberOfChannels: 2
AudioDeviceSampleRate: 44100
Build: Uninitialized
CoreImage: true
GL_ACCUM_ALPHA_BITS: 0
GL_ACCUM_BLUE_BITS: 0
GL_ACCUM_GREEN_BITS: 0
GL_ACCUM_RED_BITS: 0
GL_ALPHA_BITS: 8
GL_BLUE_BITS: 8
GL_DEPTH_BITS: 24
GL_GREEN_BITS: 8
GL_MAX_3D_TEXTURE_SIZE: 2048
GL_MAX_TEXTURE_SIZE: 8192
GL_MAX_TEXTURE_UNITS: 8
GL_MAX_VIEWPORT_DIMS: 8192,8192
GL_RED_BITS: 8
GL_RENDERER: NVIDIA GeForce 9600M GT OpenGL Engine
GL_SHADING_LANGUAGE_VERSION: 1.20
GL_STENCIL_BITS: 8
GL_VENDOR: NVIDIA Corporation
GL_VERSION: 2.1 NVIDIA-10.0.35 310.90.10.05b12
GL_EXTENSIONS: GL_ARB_color_buffer_float GL_ARB_depth_buffer_float GL_ARB_depth_clamp GL_ARB_depth_texture GL_ARB_draw_buffers GL_ARB_draw_elements_base_vertex GL_ARB_draw_instanced GL_ARB_fragment_program GL_ARB_fragment_program_shadow GL_ARB_fragment_shader GL_ARB_framebuffer_object GL_ARB_framebuffer_sRGB GL_ARB_half_float_pixel GL_ARB_half_float_vertex GL_ARB_imaging GL_ARB_instanced_arrays GL_ARB_multisample GL_ARB_multitexture GL_ARB_occlusion_query GL_ARB_pixel_buffer_object GL_ARB_point_parameters GL_ARB_point_sprite GL_ARB_provoking_vertex GL_ARB_shader_objects GL_ARB_shader_texture_lod GL_ARB_shading_language_100 GL_ARB_shadow GL_ARB_sync GL_ARB_texture_border_clamp GL_ARB_texture_compression GL_ARB_texture_compression_rgtc GL_ARB_texture_cube_map GL_ARB_texture_env_add GL_ARB_texture_env_combine GL_ARB_texture_env_crossbar GL_ARB_texture_env_dot3 GL_ARB_texture_float GL_ARB_texture_mirrored_repeat GL_ARB_texture_non_power_of_two GL_ARB_texture_rectangle GL_ARB_texture_rg GL_ARB_transpose_matrix GL_ARB_vertex_array_bgra GL_ARB_vertex_blend GL_ARB_vertex_buffer_object GL_ARB_vertex_program GL_ARB_vertex_shader GL_ARB_window_pos GL_EXT_abgr GL_EXT_bgra GL_EXT_bindable_uniform GL_EXT_blend_color GL_EXT_blend_equation_separate GL_EXT_blend_func_separate GL_EXT_blend_minmax GL_EXT_blend_subtract GL_EXT_clip_volume_hint GL_EXT_debug_label GL_EXT_debug_marker GL_EXT_depth_bounds_test GL_EXT_draw_buffers2 GL_EXT_draw_range_elements GL_EXT_fog_coord GL_EXT_framebuffer_blit GL_EXT_framebuffer_multisample GL_EXT_framebuffer_multisample_blit_scaled GL_EXT_framebuffer_object GL_EXT_framebuffer_sRGB GL_EXT_geometry_shader4 GL_EXT_gpu_program_parameters GL_EXT_gpu_shader4 GL_EXT_multi_draw_arrays GL_EXT_packed_depth_stencil GL_EXT_packed_float GL_EXT_provoking_vertex GL_EXT_rescale_normal GL_EXT_secondary_color GL_EXT_separate_specular_color GL_EXT_shadow_funcs GL_EXT_stencil_two_side GL_EXT_stencil_wrap GL_EXT_texture_array GL_EXT_texture_compression_dxt1 GL_EXT_texture_compression_s3tc GL_EXT_texture_env_add GL_EXT_texture_filter_anisotropic GL_EXT_texture_integer GL_EXT_texture_lod_bias GL_EXT_texture_mirror_clamp GL_EXT_texture_rectangle GL_EXT_texture_shared_exponent GL_EXT_texture_sRGB GL_EXT_texture_sRGB_decode GL_EXT_timer_query GL_EXT_transform_feedback GL_EXT_vertex_array_bgra GL_APPLE_aux_depth_stencil GL_APPLE_client_storage GL_APPLE_element_array GL_APPLE_fence GL_APPLE_float_pixels GL_APPLE_flush_buffer_range GL_APPLE_flush_render GL_APPLE_object_purgeable GL_APPLE_packed_pixels GL_APPLE_pixel_buffer GL_APPLE_rgb_422 GL_APPLE_row_bytes GL_APPLE_specular_vector GL_APPLE_texture_range GL_APPLE_transform_hint GL_APPLE_vertex_array_object GL_APPLE_vertex_array_range GL_APPLE_vertex_point_size GL_APPLE_vertex_program_evaluators GL_APPLE_ycbcr_422 GL_ATI_separate_stencil GL_ATI_texture_env_combine3 GL_ATI_texture_float GL_ATI_texture_mirror_once GL_IBM_rasterpos_clip GL_NV_blend_square GL_NV_conditional_render GL_NV_depth_clamp GL_NV_fog_distance GL_NV_fragment_program_option GL_NV_fragment_program2 GL_NV_light_max_exponent GL_NV_multisample_filter_hint GL_NV_point_sprite GL_NV_texgen_reflection GL_NV_texture_barrier GL_NV_vertex_program2_option GL_NV_vertex_program3 GL_SGIS_generate_mipmap GL_SGIS_texture_edge_clamp GL_SGIS_texture_lod


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Jun 8, 2016)

Hi fastcat2000, welcome to the forum!

So is this the CC app that you can't sign into, or Lightroom itself?  If you're signed in through the CC app, you shouldn't need to sign in within LR.

But while you're checking these things, it'd be worth updating to 6.6, which has just been released.


----------



## Taylor (Apr 4, 2017)

I am currently experiencing the same issue as this and cannot figure out what is causing lightroom to not log in all of a sudden.


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Apr 12, 2017)

Are you logged in ok now Taylor? Which LR version are you using? Go to Help menu > System Info for the specific version number.


----------



## dmtoddma (Aug 7, 2017)

Same problem. Sync between Lightroom CC on desktop (Windows 10) and mobile has worked fine for some time. Now the screen next to the LR logo in the upper left hand corner says "Get started with lightroom mobile" and none of my synchronized folders show that they are synchronized. IF I "log in" to Mobile, nothing happens. I've restarted LR and no change. Release 2015.6.1, with no new updates showing in Creative Cloud.Synced folders are still there on the web and working fine on my iOS apps.


----------



## dmtoddma (Aug 7, 2017)

Found the solution. Creative cloud was not recognizing updates to Lightroom CC. In my case, simply doing a manual search for updates from the Creative Cloud app and then updating to the latest version worked. Other steps are provided here if that doesn't do it: Available updates not listed for Adobe Creative Cloud applications

David


----------

